# displays error message B200



## woldsl (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a Canon printer. It was working fine for a couple of years but now suddenly it displays error message B200. What is means and how to fix it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello woldsl and welcome to TSF,

Turn the power off with the button.
Disconnect the data cable.
Disconnect the power cable.
Leave the printer disconnected for 10 minutes.
Reattach the data/power cables.

Does the message still display?


----------



## jkhes (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome to the community. It will be easier to diagnose the problem if you can specify the printer model also. The error B200 is printhead error message. A detailed description and solutions have been provided in this article B200, How to fix it


----------



## tgazzari (Sep 11, 2012)

I had many canon ink jet printers, and latest b200 error I had most trouble with was on my IP4600. I tried everything I could find on forums and nothing works, but I managed to solve the problem like this:
Unplug the printer, take the toner cartriges out and the print head too, then clean the contacts of the print head - both on the head and in the printer with DESTILLED WATER. DON'T use alcohol!! It leaves traces on the contacts! Return the head and toner cartriges back and turn the printer on - and it should work!
A servicer revealed that secret to me - aqnd it worked.... He was told by another servicer about it....Funny right?

B200 error says that your print head or printer motherboard has abnormal temperature and it is in the firmware - you just can not fix it - that's the manufacturer's way of making you buy another printer - that's my conclusion.....

The same solution should work on the IP4950 model since they are practicly the same. Good luck!


----------

